
Germans are getting over their cash addiction - rwx------
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/14/news/economy/germany-cash-addiction/index.html
======
Caveman_Coder
I always thought it was more of an aversion towards credit/debit rather than
an addiction to cash...

